# Blankets that are damage resistant



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The higher the denier the stronger it is and more expensive. I use 1200 denier at the least if with other horses. That one looks tight on her throat/chest area. Maybe something with more room she will be more comfortable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I maybe did it up a bit snug across the chest there, being lazy  didn't let it out from last years marks


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe she doesn't want to wear a blanket ! That's how my pony is....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> Maybe she doesn't want to wear a blanket ! That's how my pony is....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL, it is not optional for her sadly, because I want to work her through the winter, and she needs to be able to stay warm, and hopefully not turn into a yak. Her old owner said that she was blanketed in the past when she worked the winter, but she hasn't worn one for a couple of years.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I have had good luck with Weatherbeeta. I believe mine is a 1200 denier. This will be the third winter using the same blanket, and from January through March its on basically all day every day. 

It got a bit of a snag along the back, must have rolled on a rock or something. The little hole never got bigger or unraveled.

I'll be honest, I'm lucky my mare and her herd are actually pretty easy on blankets, so that surely helps. I've also had it cleaned professionally at the end of every winter, and that probably helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The blanket makes her itchy so no matter what you dress her with she'll try to remove it. She must be growing a thick winter coat.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So far, touch wood, the running repair is holding, and she is still pretty on Pink..we are figuring that there was a fight among the girls, she hadn't long been introduced the that group, and the blanket lost. 

Still trying to get enough cash together to buy her a new one, maybe this, as my BO is an agent 

Horze Supreme Avalanche 1200D Heavy Weight Turnout


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The invisible ones are the best. They last forever and the color changes with your mood 


I have the best luck w/ the weatherbetas. I also had a turtleneck that held up really well....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I will say, I've been disappointed in the quality/durability of the human clothes from Horze. Maybe they are better quality in their horse gear, but I don't think I'll buy their stuff again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

When spring time came and I would go out to the pasture to remove my gelding's blanket for the last time for the season, he walked the 10 feet to the pile I made on the ground of his blanket, and stomped all over it. I go the message. He hates wearing his blanket.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When living on the cold prairies, we rode and schooled without benefit of an indoor arena. The horses had long thick coats but we geared the work load accordingly. As soon as a horse's chest felt warm and wet it was time to let them walk and cool down. None were blanketed but we did towel dry the chest and saddle area. When you blanket you hinder the horse's ability to regulate it's core temperature by removing his ability to fluff his coat.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I ride in an indoor, LOL, that get's down to -30*C that's cold enough, no wish to ride outside thanks.

Not getting into the rights and wrongs of blanketing, because that is individual choice, Fergie will wear a blanket because it suits me, I want to be able to work on her and my fitness for the first indoor show in March, so she will be working hard at times, and a blanket is needed to make sure that she doesn't chill when she goes back out.

Gibbs will not get a blanket, doesn't need one if he is just hanging around. The old girl Ace, I have 2 blankets on hand for her, but will probably not use them, well I may in the next couple of weeks while we still have so much dampness in the air. Now and the spring time can be hard for her when she might get cold and wet, when we are safely in the dry cold she will be fine.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe you can find an inexpensive waterproof canvas unlined blanket . I have one, and some quilted blankets in case I get a sick horse in the winter that needs the extra warmth. I used to blanket to keep shedding down in the spring, but noticed the horses had more snotty noses than when left to hair up , so no more blankets. It may get down into the freezing temp this winter , for a few a days , I hope at least to kill the flies.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterproof unlined blanket would be the worst choice in our situation, our temps are already sliding below zero, and the transition to real winter has started. Soon it will be cold not wet that is the enemy, so a warm blanket is what we need up here, well for Fergie anyway.

Ace might do with an unlined, but then she does perfectly well with how I manage her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

See if you can find a source for the Schneiders Blankets up there in Canada. I have some that have survived more than 5 years in a herd situation. I understand that shipping from the US to Canada mean you could buy the most expensive one you could find in Canada, so not suggesting you order from them down here. But between Schneiders and Turtlenecks, I've not found any better blankets in the mid range money wise.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Not getting into the rights and wrongs of blanketing, because that is individual choice, Fergie will wear a blanket because it suits me,


*THIS^^^^^^^*

I refuse to deal with the debaters. MY horse, MY blanket, MY decision.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Have to agree-love the Schneider blankets and they are very reasonably priced. I have an expert blanket destroyer who can somehow tear off _any average_ cooler or blanket in 20 minutes, _in his stall_! Walk away and when you come back, it's hanging in pieces around his neck-would love to get that on video!

Started getting the Schneider blankets that are very curvy and form-fitting for him and he can't grab a loose piece to rip it off. Current winter blanket has lasted 3 years and that's a record! Of course if he is turned out with other horses, he will shred _their_ blankets so there's not a lot of options there!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I think sometimes the durability of blankets is partly decided by the chance of what scenarios can happen while they are wearing them, and not entirely the blanket quality itself. There are definitely some cheapo blankets that are certainly doomed to last less time than higher quality ones, but I think there is a point at which they are kind of comparable, it just depends on what goes down while they are wearing any particular one!

Amber's first blankets after I got her were Tough-1's cheapest models. They lasted 2 years in a large, rowdy group of horses with nothing wrong except a hind leg strap that tore off.

Then there was her Horseware Amigo. You would probably think the Horseware might be the tougher blanket, but it ended up sustaining more damage in the same amount of time. Two years after I bought it, about a month after I moved barns, the Amigo sustained a good size rip on the butt and a belly strap ripped entirely off.

But I like the fit of the Horseware blankets better, especially in the shoulders. And Amber is pretty easy on blankets herself, I just have to worry about some of her annoying friends outside.


----------



## CeliaJT (May 12, 2015)

I would definitely recommend Axiom. They aren't particularly expensive but I have found they are seriously good quality. I have one for my 9 year old and one for my 40 year old and cannot say how happy I am with them. For the young one we have had weatherbeeta and calibu and both of them she ripped through and weren't near as waterproof as axiom. The Axiom are extremely warm and have a much better quality waterproofing than other rugs we've owned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have also had great luck with the schneiders-so if you can get them, they are affordable and durable, IMO. My guy gets a new blanket and I swear he immediately turns around and bites and rips the butt. Once that is done, he is good to go for a couple of years. Guess he like a little ventilation.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well the pretty pink blanket is no longer pretty, but I guess this is the third horse it has been on, and it only cost me something like $80 in the first place so I can't complain.

My trainer is suggesting to invest in a good quality rain sheet, and then later a liner. I would then be able to layer the sheet over the pink one when it gets cold, but when spring comes should drop back to sheet, or sheet and liner.

Makes a lot of sense...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Well the pretty pink blanket is no longer pretty, but I guess this is the third horse it has been on, and it only cost me something like $80 in the first place so I can't complain.
> 
> My trainer is suggesting to invest in a good quality rain sheet, and then later a liner. I would then be able to layer the sheet over the pink one when it gets cold, but when spring comes should drop back to sheet, or sheet and liner.
> 
> Makes a lot of sense...


That's how I like to blanket. I start with a sheet, then add a liner for midweight. Then if we have really wretched temps, like with an ice storm, I can then go for a heavy weight blanket for the short time temps require such, and if necessary, I could put the liner under the heavy weight or even put the sheet over the top of it too. Not sure I've seen it get that cold here though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Oh it does here XD

SmartPak has a great guarantee on some of there stuff:
https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/smartpak-ultimate-turnout-blanket-10621

No experience with it though but something I'd consider for a destructive houdini!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I also layer blankets, it seems to work out the best.
Schneiders are very good blankets and I've had some for more than 3 years. I always get 1200 denier or higher. 
One thing I discovered a couple years ago is that the blankets that wrap under the belly are less easily damaged. Having the part where the metal tabs connect up higher on the horse's body means they are less likely to get caught up on objects in the field.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

The spartpak ultimate blanket has a ten year guarantee and is currently on sale for like $40 off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Golden, I rode on the prairies for years, Wpg and Calgary. It was often warmer outside than in an arena. Surprisingly, often the best time to ride is around midnight. The weather has settled, bright moonlight. Horses have incredible night vision.


----------

